# KCBS Comp. Chicken



## Thom Emery (Aug 29, 2006)

Well Boys thinking about rolling the Dice this weekend When I Judged KCBS just about all I saw was 6 Chicken Thighs in a Box Thinking about doing something different maybe wings or gizards


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 29, 2006)

WINGS!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

If you really wanna impress the Judges, do breasts.  If you turn in a tasty, moist breast you should score big!


----------



## Griff (Aug 29, 2006)

Gizzards???

Griff


----------



## Unity (Aug 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Gizzards???
> 
> Griff


Got a recipe?  :P 

--John  8)


----------



## Finney (Aug 29, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salt and pepper, roll in flour... fry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen brother!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 29, 2006)

The Bojangles in Boone used to have gizzard day on Tuesdays.
A college boy could get a giant pile of gizzards and a sweet tea
for less than 2 bucks.  God bless Bojangles.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 30, 2006)

Well believe if I was wanting to get creative on this deal I give em a full set of whut is sometimes called the Parsons Nose..:Pin Coushin..etc.  That part is mighty flavorful.  Only other closest contender to good taste w/o digging into the gut cavity bees then oysters on the back bone.  Now that is some good eating.  Course in God's Country we give em a split and the judges can dig in to whutever they like best excluding the innards. 

bigwheel




			
				Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Well Boys thinking about rolling the Dice this weekend When I Judged KCBS just about all I saw was 6 Chicken Thighs in a Box Thinking about doing something different maybe wings or gizards


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 31, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well believe if I was wanting to get creative on this deal I give em a full set of whut is sometimes called the Parsons Nose..:Pin Coushin..etc.  That part is mighty flavorful.  Only other closest contender to good taste w/o digging into the gut cavity bees then oysters on the back bone.  Now that is some good eating.  Course in God's Country we give em a split and the judges can dig in to whutever they like best excluding the innards.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Hey BW,

Maybe you could post that kicked up chicken marinade you posted a few years back.  Raine did pretty well with it as I remember.  You're holding a pretty good brine recipe that had Dubya in it as well.  How about it big fella  :?: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 1, 2006)

Well hope Raine dont read this list cuz she may not be wanting no competition on "our" secret chicken marinate but here she blows:

Bigwheel's Grand Prize Winning Top Secret Chicken Marinate

1 regular sized bottle Kraft 7 Seas Viva Eyetalian dressing
1/2 cup Kikomann soy sauce
1/4 cup Lea n Perrins wooster sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 T. of your favorite chicken rub*

Mix it up and soak splits at least 8 hours bagged up in the ice chest or in the icebox. This is enough for two halves. I dont do parts but for them who do reckon you could shorten the duration by somewhut..coupla of hours maybe. Do not even think of any subtitutions for the first 3 ingredients.  

*I was into Obiecue's sweet chicken rub back in them days but now favor Headcountry All Purpose..whutever you prefer just make double sure it dont contain any form of meat tenderizer aka..papain or it will blow the skin plumb off the poor beast.  Some rubs contain it but it aint listed on the ingredient list.  Adam's Beef Fajita Seasoning is a prime example.  It dont say so on the lable..but it got it.  Makes a real good tasting skinless chicken by the way. 

bigwheel








			
				Jack W. said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey BW,

Maybe you could post that kicked up chicken marinade you posted a few years back.  Raine did pretty well with it as I remember.  You're holding a pretty good brine recipe that had Dubya in it as well.  How about it big fella  :?: 

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:3ttyx181]


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 1, 2006)

Copied and posted recipe to Sauces, Rubs, Mops & Brines Section.


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 3, 2006)

Well Them Judges dont like Gizzards that much.
I got crazy and used a White Sause LOL Had a great time there in Taylor Az


----------



## oompappy (Sep 3, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Well Them Judges dont like Gizzards that much.
> I got crazy and used a White Sause LOL Had a great time there in Taylor Az



Where's the pics???


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 3, 2006)

www.azbarbeque.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> www.azbarbeque.com


Huh? You're a moderator here and you link your pictures to another bbq forum? Then, you make us search for them?

I'm new here but if this is the norm..  :roll:


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 3, 2006)

Bud I just drove what 600 miles one way after a contest give me a break
I didnt take any pictures


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Bud I just drove what 600 miles one way after a contest give me a break
> I didnt take any pictures


Oh, I'm sorry.  Oompappy asked "Where's the pics???" above and you posted a website.  I thought there were pictures there.  My appologies.

Jon


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 4, 2006)

Well I learned my lesson it red sause and thighs from now on


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> If you really wanna impress the Judges, do breasts.  If you turn in a tasty, moist breast you should score big!




Larry you just gave me a thought thank you !! Sometimes it pays to be different!!! Can you say bacon wrapped chicken breast with a hawwian glaze ??  HUMMM  Who says ya goot to do mustard or tomato base!!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> your right larry, i'm going to a comp this weekend     http://www.carolinaharley.com/bbq I'm gonna give it a shot and do breast this weekend .


Big1, do the breast all I ever hear about is the thigh!

The bikers like to eat..........not nibble!
Good luck and let me know how it went!


----------

